# Sebastian inlet Chaos



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

its been real out there for the past few days! tarpon in the 60 to 100lb range terrorizing everything. id say about a hundred were pushin through today. big reds out there taking bottom lures. Sh%t, my arms been beat up bad. too much chaos and we got like 5 to 7 ppl hooked at once to those poons. it aint over for sure we still got over a month of steadiness as long as the seas are big and especially when the weather is nasty!

ppl hooked up to tarpon and there is more not in the pic.










my first red










my second red










another red










i actually got a 4 to 5 foot tarpon to the pier but it shook the hook. its a site to see the fish flippin out of the water spitting your jig out. i did hook 3 sharks but all got away unfortunately. i could have been a camera man in for the entire afternoon but i got to get hooked too haha.

here are the pics from yesterday. i should have put them in this thread but oh well.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Wowwwwww!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Any snook ?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Emerald Ghost, I was wondering the same thing! "Hooked" some whoppers down there in Nov many year, many years ago. Full moon gets everything motivated!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Use to surf down there a looong time ago...Nice fish!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I LOVED going out there as a kid and just watching. I seldom saw a tarpon. Lots of Reds and Black Drum.

It's a hard place to fish sometimes. 

Jim


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Jim T*

Was that you that I put a hook into the ear? We told the kid, this won't hurt. We lied, the hook did come out! Must have been '70 - '75!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

went today in the am.

tarpon so big it spooled 400yds of line off his reel










im hooked up



















guy catches a shark on a plug. im hooked up and taking this pic and the a dude in front of me is hooked on a shark using a plug lure.










my second shark out of 4 hooked










pontoon boat leaving the inlet. that MTF crazy lol










action was slow today. only a few jacks and blues caught. some ladyfish also.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive been driving to sebastion inlet every year for over 20 years, this year was my last!……In case anyone else was thinking of driving there, THE INDIAN RIVER IS DEAD, the SNOOK are GONE.!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

saw only one snook caught and a small tarpon to the rocks. other then that about 6 or 7 sharks were caught and many lost.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> Was that you that I put a hook into the ear? We told the kid, this won't hurt. We lied, the hook did come out! Must have been '70 - '75!


Nope, I was in High School then and found "other" interests, but 5 years earlier I'd have believed you if I'd gotten hooked. It was amazing watching guys cast 12' rods with big silver spoons with a single treble hook (crocodile jigs I think?) or a dacron rigged multi hooked rig with a 8 ounce pyramid rig about a 100 yards, while trying not to slip on the rocks on the jetty.

Back then the pier went out maybe 50 yards, the rest of the way was walking out on huge wet jetty boulders while being drenched by breaking waves.

MANLY fishing for sure...

Oh on the south side Sebastian Inlet had two surf breaks. A smaller shore break and a sometimes very nice offshore big break. A long paddle, but it could be almost calm in between.

Jim


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

two sharks for him


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

some video


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

tarpon still everywhere. i got a shark but hooked 3 after that. another guy another day caught a poon and a red.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

I used to fish at the state park there... have caught a LOT of snook there. Sad to hear they are gone now. Ron


----------

